# Removal Companies Advice



## Jenisnolongerayank (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello, I am moving from London to Malaga, and wondered if anyone has used either Simpsons or Abels removal companies? Thanks very much!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Jenisnolongerayank said:


> Hello, I am moving from London to Malaga, and wondered if anyone has used either Simpsons or Abels removal companies? Thanks very much!


PLEASE, please do NOT use Simpsons.

They made promises about them taking our belongings from UK to Spain in one go. Then we found out that they subcontracted to another shipper at Dover. When stuff got here it was all smashed due to the load shifting en route.

A table that we told them "could NOT be taken apart" had been smashed to make the pieces smaller.

We made a claim and they decided not to pay! We did not want the hassle of going to court.

Friends, unfortunately, used them as well. They too had damaged goods. Took them to court and after 4 years won the case - little consolation though.

Be very careful!


----------



## Jenisnolongerayank (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow, thank you so much for letting me know!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I have only used three British removers, one Pickfords was excellent the other two (not mentioning names) were useless (one actually losing a couple of item on a three mile journey.

We rented a van and moved ourselves to Spain which was much less expensive and we made sure everything was properly looked after. Good packing meant that nothing was damaged. There was the inconvenience of having to drive but we made it all part of an adventure.


----------



## Jenisnolongerayank (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks very much, I will get a quote from Pickfords!


----------



## ziggydax (Jun 6, 2012)

Jenisnolongerayank said:


> Thanks very much, I will get a quote from Pickfords!


Hi
I have quotes from Pickfords and they are. Two thousand pounds more than the other two.
I would love to hire a van but we have too much stuff for a Transit.
I am using a Preston based company


----------



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

Which are the other two companies. Cheapest quotes I have receive for a 20ft container round £2000 - had another quote today for 20ft container at £3900 xx


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

We used, WITHAM BROTHERS, when we moved from West Sussex to Mijas - one year ago. They, also, moved us internally, 2 months ago to our present home in La Cala.

Excellent service- both times..... & very reasonably priced.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

ziggydax said:


> Hi
> I have quotes from Pickfords and they are. Two thousand pounds more than the other two.
> I would love to hire a van but we have too much stuff for a Transit.
> I am using a Preston based company


We used a LWB Renault Master which is about twice the size of a tranny (unless you get the Luton bodied version in which case the difference is about 50%. The Master is not too high for loading either.

We rented from a firm somewhere up your way that has branches elsewhere, our nearest was in Chelmsford.

Our total cost for two trips worked out at about £2,500 including fuel, tunnel and overnight stops. The cheapest quote we had from removers was about £1,000 more.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

You could ask my friend for a quote...

All your removal needs in Spain

Not sure he does whole houses though.


----------



## ziggydax (Jun 6, 2012)

As always Baldilocks thank you for the invaluable advise.


----------



## sue-smiley (Jan 31, 2014)

*Hi*



ANNIE100 said:


> Which are the other two companies. Cheapest quotes I have receive for a 20ft container round £2000 - had another quote today for 20ft container at £3900 xx


Hi

No longer able to contact you. You have my private email. I am getting married on the 14th February and away 2 weeks. Try and email as I have information on removal.

Take care xx


----------



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

still sorting - BIG CONGRATULATIONS xx


----------



## sue-smiley (Jan 31, 2014)

*containers*



ANNIE100 said:


> still sorting - BIG CONGRATULATIONS xx


Hi Annie 

Just for your info you can share a container but it might take it a bit longer to get there

Take care


----------

